# late 80s early 90s volcano amp??????



## 11.50fox (Apr 19, 2008)

my buddy had one in the early 90s. was black plan jane crazy strong. look a lot like the zed us acoustic usa crunch lanzar lxr stuff. made 600rms at 4 if i remember right. like the zed 2200 us acoutics and the cruch 600 or the autotek 7600 same size and all.... kinda looking for one. were they zed made and where can i find one? comr on all the old school guys help!


----------



## 11.50fox (Apr 19, 2008)

wow no one knows anything about this amp or company????


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

11.50fox said:


> wow no one knows anything about this amp or company????


Yup, Volcano came out in 1992(?). Our local dealer (Audio Labs) only sold their drivers and routinely matched them up with US Amps. I have never seen their amps in person...I can't even remember what they looked like.


----------



## 11.50fox (Apr 19, 2008)

nice amps... is that store still in biz?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

11.50fox said:


> nice amps... is that store still in biz?


Yep, they're in Des Moines, Iowa.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

_car amplifiers2_v


----------



## 11.50fox (Apr 19, 2008)

ahardb0dy said:


> _car amplifiers2_v


holy **** thats it!!!!!!!!! no i just need to find one


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

put that site in your favorites, lot's of good stuff on there.


----------



## 11.50fox (Apr 19, 2008)

done!!!!!!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

11.50fox said:


> holy **** thats it!!!!!!!!! no i just need to find one


Internals of that amp are very similiar to the Profile A1200 surfboards. Same power ratings at 4ohm, 2ohm and bridged too.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

PPI_GUY said:


> Internals of that amp are very similiar to the Profile A1200 surfboards. Same power ratings at 4ohm, 2ohm and bridged too.


What?? :surprised:
The Volcanos shown are ZED amps. Profile was...Korean.

Now I remember them. I have probably repaired one at some point. I did a lot of the Profile amps...this (photo) is a Profile.


----------



## 11.50fox (Apr 19, 2008)

so they are zed made?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

11.50fox said:


> so they are zed made?


I just said they were...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1625967-post11.html


----------



## 11.50fox (Apr 19, 2008)

cool i thought that they were but wasnt for sure. now to find one id the task


----------

